
Google Cloud Platform Gets IPv6 Support - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2017/03/google-cloud-platform-gets-ipv6-support/
======
ianburrell
From [https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/load-
balancing/ipv6](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/load-balancing/ipv6), it
sounds like this is IPv6 support on load balancers.

